# A few questions about incorporation



## Azzazzin (Oct 26, 2003)

I've been training at Vladimir Vasiliev's studio for 6 months now, and I believe that Systema can be incorperated into daily life, but I just don't know how...

Aside from Systema, I am also very active with weight lifting. I was wondering 2 things. 1 does weight lifting have advantages and disadvantages to Systema? 2 how should I breathe while lifting weight? 
Also, when running on a treadmill for cardio, should I be breathing in through nose and out through mouth? If possible, should I be taking these oportunites of running to work on how many steps I can breath in/out for?

Thanks, when I think of more questions, I'll just add them here.


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzazzin _
> *I've been training at Vladimir Vasiliev's studio for 6 months now, and I believe that Systema can be incorperated into daily life, but I just don't know how...
> 
> Aside from Systema, I am also very active with weight lifting. I was wondering 2 things. 1 does weight lifting have advantages and disadvantages to Systema? 2 how should I breathe while lifting weight?
> ...



I cant comment on if this is going to help in Systema, due to the fact that I dont study the art, but I'll try to offer advise on the other questions.

IMO, weight lifting will help you in anything you do.  Being in shape will make you feel better overall in all aspects of life.  

Breathing-  When lifting its VERY important to keep breathing.  For example, when benchpressing, I inhale when I lift the weight from the rack and continue while bringing it down.  When pushing it back up, I exhale.  Before I start to lower again, I start to inhale for a few secs. and then lower.  I do this because it gives me that extra "push" while pushing the weight again.

On the treadmill, yes, I breath in through the nose, out the mouth.  I asked someone who is a frequent runner his tips on breathing.  He told me that he does his breathing every time his left foot goes forward.  Example- left goes forward, breath in, continue while the right goes forward, then the left, and you exhale.  I tried this and it helped me when I ran.  Again, you'll get different answers from many people.  You need to take all of the tips and then take what works for you.

Mike


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 27, 2003)

Since you are the Thornhill club, and have the privalege of studying at Vlad's home-base...may I make a suggestion?
Ask Vlad the questions you posted.
The answers you will get will be very different than the accepted method of training.
Vlad has to be one of the most approachable instuctors I have ever known so, go to the source.


----------



## Clive (Oct 27, 2003)

You'll soon find that Systema will overlap with many other aspects of your life, that is what makes it so interesting.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 27, 2003)

oops. Disregard.

mark


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2003)

...share the answer here!


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 27, 2003)

Arnisador
  I had asked those same questions of Vlad over the years...and to properly answer all the questions would chew up considerable bandwidth - besides taking alot of time to post the info.
Many of the homeless from the old RMA board can attest to the many threads covering the questions above.
I replied above so Azzazzin could get an individualized answer from the 'man' himself - its always cool to talk to Vlad.
Since it seems to be interesting to those who dont have access to him, I will TOUCH on just one point.
Re: weight training. I will mention that weight work has been a part of my training for many years. As a result, I might be considered a little stronger and larger than your average 49 year old.
When I started Systema, I did a fairly complex system of weight work. Size and strength were a focus. In our first meeting, Vlad seemed to take particular delight in 'bouncing' me about for his demo's. When asking him about weights, he mentioned that it was a probable cause for my 'tension' during movement. Muscular hypertrophy causes a constant 'tonus' in the muscle - even when you are flexable, even when you 'think' you are relaxed. 
Later on, in 2001, I went to Russia to train with his teacher, Mikhail Ryabco. He also took delight in playing with me - as some of the other board members can attest. Again, I was reminded of the 'tension' I carried constantly. 
Inorder to try to understand better - I quit ALL weight work in favor of body weight movements, along with exercises taught as part of Systema conditioning. That year saw me move into a much better understanding of movement and the hindrences of my stored tension - completly reshaped my thinking.
Now, I have been able to use weights again but differently. I am no longer concerned with the size of my bicep or the weight pushed in my bench press - in fact, I havent touched a conventional barbell in almost 2 years, other than to do some specialized movements that would not be included in most gyms.
I use kettlebells now for my weight work - more functional strength focus. I have a weekly routine that is largely bodyweight exercises - I use a 'total-gym' device also (great tool). I am very interested in clubbell training - have used my buddies, like the feel they give and hope to eventually obtain my own.

Weight training are a good training tool but too much work on them, for me, was a hindrence to understanding the relaxation required for Systema movement. Once you do know the 'how' then you can train for a purpose - as a supplementary.

The rest of the questions mentioned above will have to wait for another time.


----------

